# Best Billow V2 builds??



## theyettie (18/11/15)

Alo.

I've been building on the Billow now for a couple of weeks but I can't seem to find a build I love. What I like is a nice, warm vape and ass tonnes of cloud... Hehe

Builds I've tried (keep in mind I only have Kanthal):

26gauge; 0.4ohm; 2mm ID 
26gauge; 0.3ohm; 2mm ID
28gauge; 0.3ohm; 2mm ID
28gauge; 0.3ohm; 2.5mm ID

What am I missing? Last night I built the last setup, hoping that I'd get my Sigelei 150 up to around 40/50W, but I get dry hits from 28W upwards. Wicking with Japanese Organic Cotton. Wicked as lightly as possible...


----------



## Andre (18/11/15)

Maybe this thread could give you some pointers: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-v2-stainless-steel-rta-by-ehpro.t12995/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (18/11/15)

Andre said:


> Maybe this thread could give you some pointers: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-v2-stainless-steel-rta-by-ehpro.t12995/



Me thinks it's got more to do with my wicking than my building if I look through this thread... I think I'll sit on youtube tonight and figure out what I'm still doing wrong.

Shot, thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robin Cilliers (25/12/15)

Try put a duel 32 over 24 clapton 2.5mm 5 wrap good flavor nice warmth 
Comes to about 0.19 ohms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Cilliers (25/12/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers (25/12/15)

6 wraps work but tight fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (25/12/15)

Hey buddy

It's 99% the wicking that's giving you an issue. 

I don't have my billow here with me but I can do a rebuild on the goblin and point you in the right direction. 

Give me a few min

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/12/15)

The semi-universal tank build  
Start of by making sure your coils are centered on the deck and above the air holes. I prefer at a medium height

Both coils must fire at the same time otherwise it's going to lead to problems 







Gently roll your cotton and then tightly pinch and roll one side into a pointy bit. This pointy bit must be longer than your coil. 

For 2.5 to 3mm id you can cut a piece of cotton bacon v2 and then separate it into 4 parts. Each part is the average diameter you should be using for a coil. 

The most crucial part is that the cotton must be tight within the coil. If you bend the cotton downwards and see a gap then you headed down to dry hit city!







This is an example of the gap






Cut the cotton to the length of the atty . There will be more cutting involved but this will make it a lot easier 






Comb the ends with a piece of wire to get it all neat and for there to be no roadblocks. Imagine the juice flowing freely up the nicely combed Fibres  






Once combed , trip off the scraggly bits and then shape the wick into the "bow tie " position 






Make a 45 degree cut in this direction / this will result in the tail that will go into the juice channel







Cut all wicks and the juice it up . Then push the wicks into the juice channel . It should easily fit . If it bulges then give it another trim






Once tucked in then gently lift them out again but they should keep the shape of the juice channel






The billow has a little notch halfway down the juice Channel. That is the tail end measurement. Trim the wick to that height 






Push it back into the juice channel, juice it up again, assemble tank and then fill up !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/15)

@shaunnadan , that was classic!
Excellent tutorial and great photos
I loved the way you showed the gap if you dont put in enough wick!


----------



## Quentin (26/12/15)

When I first got my Billow v2 nano I got a whole boat load full of dry hits and could not for the life of me figure out what I did wrong with the wicking! I then stumbled upon a short video on youtube that sorted my problems out! The key to not getting dry hits is where the tutorial above hits the nail on the head, is to cut your wick shorter and push it into the notch in the juice channel. That will sort it all out! 

Awesome tutorial @shaunnadan! I wish I knew how easy it was when I first got it! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/12/15)

Silver said:


> @shaunnadan , that was classic!
> Excellent tutorial and great photos
> I loved the way you showed the gap if you dont put in enough wick!



Thanks  

I was called some colorful words once regarding that gap. I promptly learnt the correct way to wick a coil and it's been smooth sailing ever since

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/12/15)

Quentin said:


> When I first got my Billow v2 nano I got a whole boat load full of dry hits and could not for the life of me figure out what I did wrong with the wicking! I then stumbled upon a short video on youtube that sorted my problems out! The key to not getting dry hits is where the tutorial above hits the nail on the head, is to cut your wick shorter and push it into the notch in the juice channel. That will sort it all out!
> 
> Awesome tutorial @shaunnadan! I wish I knew how easy it was when I first got it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Wicking a kayfun and goblin have taught me the art of wicking. 

It's much longer but foolproof. I no longer look at build videos when I get a tank. Just looking at the deck gives me a good idea of what the wicking should be

Reactions: Like 1


----------

